# Needing a home check done In Houston , Tx



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Is there a member close enough to do a home check on a potential foster home in the Houston Tx. area?? 
We so desperately need fosters that I hate to lose one because we cant get the home check done.
I wouldnt ask other wise. Thanks for any thoughts on this. Edie


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Edie, I live nowhere near that area. But will send someone your way, the moment I do find someone in that area.

Hugs.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I know Leigh lives in Houston or around Houston...Not sure of anyone else on here though. Hope you find someone as well. I'm about 5 hours from Houston


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

I live in Houston. I'd be more than happy to help if I can.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I just sent you a private post Britney. Thanks so much for offering.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Yes, Leigh (RudyRoo) lives in Houston, too.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh good. I'd love to help but I'm six hours from Houston. Texas is a big ol state!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I'd be more than happy to help in any way possible!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks to those that have offered to help. I hope to take you up on the offers when I get a response back from the lady. Sometimes people back out of the fostering or Adoption once they find out a home check is involved. Will let you know privately, if I hear back from her.
What a great group you all are to step up to help us. Hugs,Edie


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I am in Houston and I am available to help...


----------

